# Inbound RDC Trainers



## RWTM (Apr 18, 2022)

Are your new hires watching how to properly build pallets and do IB stuff on Percipio? I’m observing pallets that are ridiculous. Making things even harder the the DC. Really curious to know. I still havnt watched OB quality and I forget what else.


----------



## aifbeewert (Apr 24, 2022)

No, 579 IB training is pretty much non-existent. New hires are being partnered with trainers who don't actually teach anything and they're left to learn by example after they get out of the initial 8 week training period.

They're months behind on even filling out the basic training paperwork packets that every new hire gets even though they stopped mass hiring months ago.

You also shouldn't be seeing improperly built pallets in OB, GPM have stop flags and will refuse to take stuff that's poorly built.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 24, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> No, 579 IB training is pretty much non-existent. New hires are being partnered with trainers who don't actually teach anything and they're left to learn by example after they get out of the initial 8 week training period.
> 
> They're months behind on even filling out the basic training paperwork packets that every new hire gets even though they stopped mass hiring months ago.
> 
> You also shouldn't be seeing improperly built pallets in OB, GPM have stop flags and will refuse to take stuff that's poorly built.


The refused pallets are creating back up in OB, which is leading to more hurrily and improperly built pallets. Its a brutal cycle. IB PROPER training is the only solution, dont see it getting better anytime soon..


----------



## RWTM (Apr 24, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> No, 579 IB training is pretty much non-existent. New hires are being partnered with trainers who don't actually teach anything and they're left to learn by example after they get out of the initial 8 week training period.
> 
> They're months behind on even filling out the basic training paperwork packets that every new hire gets even though they stopped mass hiring months ago.
> 
> You also shouldn't be seeing improperly built pallets in OB, GPM have stop flags and will refuse to take stuff that's poorly built.


I’m not at 579 it was a joke. I’m at 38*? Advancing Outbound  Quality at RDC is a good introduction video for new hires. Gave me a refresher on my favorite department OB. All new hires should watch it. There’s also an inbound one and how to properly build and receive pallets. BTW I use stop say flags alllll the time!


----------



## RWTM (Apr 24, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> The refused pallets are creating back up in OB, which is leading to more hurrily and improperly built pallets. Its a brutal cycle. IB PROPER training is the only solution, dont see it getting better anytime soon..


I see the solution. I have to step up and be a trainer. Plus better is already in motion. Our Senior’s are working on it around the clock. It takes time to implement change but know better is coming.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 24, 2022)

What is this "training" you speak of?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 24, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> What is this "training" you speak of?


Percipio. A TM should only access that platform with a trainer on the clock while using a non jail broken device.


----------



## Luck (Apr 25, 2022)

Are we just all giving out our DC number now? 🤨


----------



## Hal (Apr 25, 2022)

Luck said:


> Are we just all giving out our DC number now? 🤨


Not me.


----------



## WHS (Apr 25, 2022)

Hal said:


> Not me.


Nor I


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Percipio. A TM should only access that platform with a trainer on the clock while using a non jail broken device.


So grateful to see training on Percipio was done today. Advancing Outbound Quality is a good one. B2 got lucky with our TOM and TS! I did mine last time we were training on the computer in the lunch room. 🦺😉 I missed 1 question though 😔 plus noticed a bit mistakes made in the video.


----------

